# Game 62: Heat @ Spurs (3/4 9:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, March 4, 2011 | 9:30 pm | TV: ESPN/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mike Bibby
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Zydrunas Ilguaskas
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

ßen said:


>


That is exactly what I was going to post lol


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Blair is gonna eat up Bosh...

This game will either make me forget about the past 2 games or magnify them even more. And im not confident about this one :no:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm anxious to see how Bosh plays tonight. Last night was the first time I really saw him get emotional about anything. I'm not optimistic though.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Atonement. I feel like this has to be our breakthrough game. We'll take this. Beat Chicago on Sunday. Beat the Lakers next week. And get our swagger back.

Spurs have no Tony Parker tonight either, which should help.

I hope Bosh comes out a changed man. He gets so much ****, I'd really like to see him turn things around.


----------



## AirJay (Aug 5, 2005)

Heat roll early, take a big halftime lead. Wade and Lebron cannot miss. In the 3rd quarter George Hill, Gary Neal, and Richard Jefferson hit back-to-back-to-back three-pointers. 

In the 4th quarter Manu Ginobili takes over, puts the Spurs up 6 with 2 minutes to play. Lebron and Wade remember they know to play basketball, score a couple of baskets each. Spurs hit their free throws. Down 3 with 10 seconds to go Lebron gets an open look. I get my hopes up. Brick. Heat lose. Bosh breaks into tears. Spoelstra after the game says that "this game will make us stronger in the long run".

Sigh...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Not even going to wait up for this one. I'll start waiting up again when we start winning.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tony Parker was ruled out for 2-4 weeks a few days ago....

He's back tonight. Just the Heat's recent luck :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Manu with 3 3's already. Horrid flashbacks to last night..


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

ugh, Ginobli giving me flashbacks of last night. Already has 3 3pointers


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Smart by the spurs. With our fragile psyche right now, if they put us out early, things could get ugly. We just have to stay tight here early and weather the storm.

DWade...how about some goddamn defense?

Offense we're still doing dumb ****. I don't get why we telegraph our passes and then don't throw them crisply.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Neal was clearly moving there. 

Lebron with two very bad calls against him


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

I gotta call bs on that charge call on Lebron.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Well this will be interesting to see how this plays out now...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spurs now 5-7 from 3

Getting crushed early. Almost seems like a continuation of last night's 2nd half.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Our body language is not good right now. We're also settling for jumpers on offense. Letting some bad calls get to us as well. **** like that is going to happen. You gotta play through. Weak ass mentality of this team is aggravating. Also this announcing team is terrible. They don't even talk about the game. THey just ramble about bull****. What happened to play by play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another offensive foul. Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And another 3 by Bonner. Unreal


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, another 3.

And another turnover.

This is hard to watch..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And another 3.

This is an ass whooping.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haha, look at our pathetic offense on display. Can't get a single quality look, they deserve every second of this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

36-12 after 1

Could not have started this game any worse.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I wonder what it takes to wake this team up?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

After one quarter...

Miami - 12
Matt Bonner - 12


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spurs are looking like we did in last night's 1st half. They are making everything right now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

futuristxen said:


> I wonder what it takes to wake this team up?


A real coach? Someone who can fire the team up instead of repeating the same **** about "staying the course"? Spo is too calm for his own good.

He is probably saying "well guys they are shooting really hot and it won't continue, so stick to the gameplan and it will even out". And while that might not necessarily be false, it's not the way to get the team going.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Bibby to Bosh for the and1.

Deficit under 20. The comeback begins!...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, add in 2nd half of last night and the Magic and Spurs have combined to shoot 17-24 from 3. This against a team that was 3rd in the league in defensive 3pt FG%


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller with back to back 3's


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, just like that its back to down 19


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WOW, powerful and1 by Lebron


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sweet move by LeBron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with another offensive rebound and putback


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Neal and Bonner are killing us off their bench


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That Bibby 3 would have been huge. Those are the open 3's that this team has been missing of late.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Will be interesting to see how the Heat come out in the third.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

62-50 at the half

Good end to the half. Still down 12 but it could have been much, much worse.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We just have to continue to grind in the third, see if we can be in under single digits going into the fourth, and try to steal one on the road in a very tough place to play.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh and Bibby is so much better at point than anyone who has played there this year, it's not even funnny. Things are just so much more structured with him out there organizing things. Just feels more stable.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Have we considered a zone yet? Seems counterproductive but the man-to-man defense is completely breaking down and leaving WIDE open shots. A change of pace might not hurt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hate to get ahead of ourselves but coming from behind to steal this one would be huge for this teams psyche. 



PoetLaureate said:


> Have we considered a zone yet? Seems counterproductive but the man-to-man defense is completely breaking down and leaving WIDE open shots. A change of pace might not hurt.


Yeah, Parker's penetration is killing us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby and Miller start the 3rd.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Sweet, Bibby/Miller starting


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Typical, missed open 3 then a 3pt play...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is not working.

God this team is dissapointing..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat are having trouble making up the ground.

Back down to 14 now after letting it get back up to 18.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our defense looks terrible, and our offense looks one-dimensional.

Team is playing like shiat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is driving and playing for fouls...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The penalty. Great.

6 mins to go too. Why dont we have any defensive stoppers on this team?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron goes for the homerun 3 and as is usaully the case when Wade or he try one, he misses.

Down 18 once again. Just cant win playing like this


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade misses J, LBJ misses J, Wade misses J...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And down 20 once again. All that hard work in the 2nd quarter goes to waste.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Looks like fatigue has now set in. Short on all of the shots now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** me


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Back to 24. 

This team is pathetic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bad foul by Bosh. No reason to reach in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our D ****ing sucks.

What the hell man.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pffft


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Parker is getting in the paint at will yet still no zone.

Why not try it Spo?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sick of listening to Mark Jackson and Breen tonight. Annoying the hell out of me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

All that's left to make this week even worse is to lose Damp for the Bulls game on a suspension.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spurs may it look so easy on offense. Complete opposite of us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're gonna drop to 3rd in the East. Bulls are playing so much better than us.

Im not even sure if we're elite.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great, down 22.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Amazing how many wide open 3's the Spurs have gotten tonight.

94-72 after 3


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We're treading water at this point. I mean you can't go down 24 on the road on a back to back in the first quarter against a good team and expect much.

Just hope we keep competitive at this point. We can definitely use this time to figure some things out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im so bitter on this team right now, I dont even think I wanna watch the Bulls game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Portland is coming in after the Bulls on Sunday? What a brutal part of the schedule this is.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

As for overall, we're just in a rough stretch. We'll get it sorted. This is a lot like November. You wouldn't want to go through this this late--but with the strength of schedule ramping up, we had developed some bad habits that are getting exposed--these losses will make us better for the playoffs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I love this Spurs offense. So freaking jealous of that system.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

They never miss open threes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another open 3.

That's now 29 3's given up in the last 2 games..

Make that 30...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Literally. They never miss.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Looks like this is going to be an L. Not much to take out of a game like this. They came out and knocked down a bunch of 3s, we weren't ready to compete in the 1st, and that's game.

Something I like going forward:

Bibby
Wade
Miller
Lebron
Bosh

I think that should be our new starting lineup.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Literally. They never miss.


Must be nice.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jesus ****ing christ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another WIDE open 3 for the Spurs..


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is one of those games that would have been brushed aside if it happened in a different part of the schedule, kinda like that Denver blowout on the road.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

-_________________-


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This team needs another team gut check meeting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This game cant end soon enough. Have no idea why im still watching.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I literally cannot wait to hear more about the process tonight


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What do you even say after a game like this? 

I don't know even with this slide if we'll get down past Orlando. It's looking like we'll probably end up the 3rd seed and playing either Boston or Chicago in the second round(if we get that far).


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Did JJ just make his 1st unassisted basket?

And another 3. Wow.

-yahoo boxscore didnt give Bibby an assist so I guess he did.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Magic and Spurs shot a combined 33-57 from 3 in our last 2 games (or 24 hours )


----------



## AirJay (Aug 5, 2005)

And that my friends is the difference between a well-coached championship contender and your 2010-2011 Miami Heat


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Can someone please pull up the Stat on the 06 heat vs winning teams or Top teams. Not only would I like to post it on FB, but I feel like a lot of the fans here need to be reminded of it. Losing now is almost a blessing in disguise, the more we lose now (to a degree) the more we learn. After our 06 season I learned that the regular season is almost meaningless, and apparently some of us needed to be reminded that..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I bet W2M knows the stat by heart lol, THE COMPUTER!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

05-06 Heat were 14-18 vs teams above .500.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Chris Bosh is/was so overrated. It's official. And what in the world was Spotard thinking trying to play him at the 5?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

ßen said:


> Not even going to wait up for this one. I'll start waiting up again when we start winning.


I'm so glad I went to sleep. **** this team


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Chalmers has to be done at this point, no? Every game he makes about 5 boneheaded plays that give the team momentum. Bibby looked composed and like a real point guard out there.

I think he'll be starting on Sunday.

I also think Lebron needs to be the starting power forward now. We just need to say **** it on the starting lineup, and just go small. Bosh at center. Lebron at PF. MM at SF. With Wade and Bibby in the backcourt.

We just gotta be faster than whoever we are playing.


----------



## AirJay (Aug 5, 2005)

The problem with that starting five futurist is that the bench becomes even more awful than it is now:

Dampier
Z
Joel
House
Chalmers
JJones

Awful.


----------

